# O & W M6 Divers



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi All,

New to the forum,

Just seen a O&W M6 with the GMT Bezel, Wow on









Absolutely Stunning,

Before I Buy,

Just one question, what sort of accuracy out of the box can I expect from one?

Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

grahamr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum,
> 
> ...


What the heck - Bought one Anyway!!!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello Graham and welcome to the forum...

I have an M4 which is the same as all the rest of the M series except for design variations. As regards accuracy, I can't comment on any other O&W retailers but I'm told that any watch bought from Roy gets checked and regulated before being sent out to the customer. Mine is almost 2 years old and it's accuracy is excellent.









Congratulations on a great watch, I hope you enjoy it.









Andrew.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Running_man said:


> Hello Graham and welcome to the forum...
> 
> I have an M4 which is the same as all the rest of the M series except for design variations. As regards accuracy, I can't comment on any other O&W retailers but I'm told that any watch bought from Roy gets checked and regulated before being sent out to the customer. Mine is almost 2 years old and it's accuracy is excellent.
> 
> ...


Hi, Running _man - thanks for the reply,

I am looking forward to getting the M6 it looks fab, not going to use it as a beater/desk diver (Got a Seiko SKX009 Pepsi for that!!!)

I bought the M6 to replace a brand new Tissot ballade III Auto that was a present from the wife -As you may Know it uses the same

movement as the M6, I really do rate the ETA 2824-2, solid, good to regulate and stands the test of time.

I just cannot get on with the Tissot - not my cup of char at all - tooo dressy with all that S/Steel & gold PVD going on.

Still, the Wife wasn't to know & I might even manage to sell it as it is as new in its box.

Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Graham









Have to say you won't be disapointed with the M6 or any O&W, especially as it's been purchased from our host Roy


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Welcome to the forum Graham
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi PhilM,

Yes I am already Impressed with Roy,

Got an Email to say The M6 will be starting it's journey to me Tomorrow.

Now THAT'S good service

Cheers Roy









I have read alot about them, and once I joined the Forum I just couldn't Resist anymore









Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome Graham -Tony


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> Welcome Graham -Tony


Thanks Timetraveller


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Graham, O&W are excellent watches and Roy is a sound man to deal with


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

grahamr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum,
> 
> ...


My experience has been that from the box M-serie divers (as all basic ETA2824 -based watches)

about 15 sec fast but settles down in few weeks. My M2 is -1 sec/24 h.

I think it is fair to wait anything between +/- 10 sec/ 24 h.

O&W M-serie divers are one of the best bang for the buck. Go for it.

JP


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

JP (Europe) said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks JP

Regards,

grahamr


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome Graham,

my M6 was supplied by our host







and fettled before he sent it. It is my most accurate auto at about +2 per day.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

limey said:


> Welcome Graham,
> 
> my M6 was supplied by our host
> 
> ...


Hi limey,

Thanks for the reply,

I will wait & see what mine does.

Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Just Like to say many thanks to our host Roy,









I received my prestine M6 Sapphire today,

and all I can say is that I am seriously Chuffed with It.

Many, Many thanks Roy..









Kind Regards, and thanks to all on the Forum,

Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Well done Graham. The O&W M4 I have is my fave beater. I'm gonna change the bracelet to the one from my RLT15 though.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Well done Graham. The O&W M4 I have is my fave beater. I'm gonna change the bracelet to the one from my RLT15 though.


Hi Ventura,

Thanks for the reply,

There is something quite hypnotic about the way the second hand moves around the dial on the M6,

Quietly, it whispers "wear me, You know you want to"

It is only then, that you realise you are hooked....
















Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Thought I would post a picture of it.

'scuse the rubbish picture, rubbish camera









http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x138/gr...ertson/OWM6.jpg

Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. As an M series owner you have shown yourself to be a person of taste and discernment.

I have an M5 which doesn't see nearly enough wrist-time, mostly because of the naff strap which I must do something about..... So many watches, so little time........

Rob


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> Welcome to the forum. As an M series owner you have shown yourself to be a person of taste and discernment.
> 
> I have an M5 which doesn't see nearly enough wrist-time, mostly because of the naff strap which I must do something about..... So many watches, so little time........
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob,

Unlike mine, which hasn't left my wrist since I got It!!









Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi all,

It has been a while since I bought my M6 Sappire from our host,

I would just like to update you with the superb quality and accuracy

of this watch.

Accuracy is within +/- 2 seconds a day on the wrist - It looses 1-2

seconds on the wrist and gains 1-2 seconds on the stand at night.

I Love this watch









Thanks Roy
















Cheers,

Graham


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I impressive accuracy. These are good, but you are getting a great result there.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

This is mine. Got Roy to change the crystal to one without a cyclops and the bezel to a 12 hour one. Then a fellow forumer very kindly beadblasted the case. It's one of my keepers!










andy


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Andy thats very niceeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

quoll said:


> I impressive accuracy. These are good, but you are getting a great result there.


Yes It is pretty good, Another watch I have is a recently serviced Omega Seamaster with

a 1012 Cal. movement. Ref 166.0163 this dates it to 1972.

I currently get +/- 3 seconds a day, regardless of position.

Not Bad At all.









Cheers,

Graham.


----------



## blakewho (Jul 5, 2007)

Couldn't be happier with my M4. Looks geat on the wrist and is incredibly accurate, losing between 2 and 5 seconds per day.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

blakewho said:


> Couldn't be happier with my M4. Looks geat on the wrist and is incredibly accurate, losing between 2 and 5 seconds per day.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I was at a job interview in Glasgow on Thursday and the guy interviewing me asked to see my M5 and then asked where he could get one. I hope he liked me as much as he liked my watch


----------

